# Disturbing News Report



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Our local news station http://www.wnep.com reported that
hidden cameras were discovered in the camp showers at Otter Lake
And State Police were still investigating
So warning to fellow camper if you use camp shower houses
Make sure you take a good look around and be safe

Don


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for posting that. We go to Otter Lake every summer. We were just there a few weeks ago. That is a darn shame some one would do that. Unfortunately we even find these sick SOB,s while we are camping with our families.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

It's a shame......one of our favorite campgrounds.......We will be back because it wasn't their fault but, it makes you think about how often this happens in other campgrounds. Our thoughts go out to the victims. Hopefully they catch this sicko and lock him up for a very long time!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

SICK....I would love to show the sick POS the bottom of Otter Lake


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

un freakin believable!!!

I am refraining my comments as they are not suitable to post.........


----------

